# Michigan's initials are MI....



## bstone (Jul 15, 2012)

....that seems very rude to people who have MIs. Right?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2012)

California's initials stands for cancer. Take that any way you please.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 15, 2012)

Florida's is, uh, flourine.....:huh:


----------



## fma08 (Jul 16, 2012)

We got Manganese!! Woo!!!


----------



## mm505 (Jul 16, 2012)

WTF is Gallium (Ga)?


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2012)

Nevada is Nausea/ Vomitting that's why I feel bad for rob


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Nevada is Nausea/ Vomitting that's why I feel bad for rob



Rob is not the only Nevadan here lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Nevada is Nausea/ Vomitting that's why I feel bad for rob



It's appropriate since we have one of the highest binge drinking rates in the nation lol.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 17, 2012)

mm505 said:


> WTF is Gallium (Ga)?



Interestingly enough a metal that is solid at room temperature but will melt in the warmth of your hand.


----------



## mm505 (Jul 17, 2012)

fma08 said:


> Interestingly enough a metal that is solid at room temperature but will melt in the warmth of your hand.



I must be made of it because the day I met my wife I just melted in her hands!


----------



## Ally (Jul 29, 2012)

well up here in Maine we are pretty self centered, because it's all about 'Me' lol


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 29, 2012)

Apparently we do a lot of crying up my way.....

I know I sure do!


----------

